# 14 and pregnant



## 14yearoldmomi

well i am 14 years old..and my boyfriend of 5 months knows about it and he is kinda happy about it he is a year and a half older than me 16..i have neer tooken the test but i know i am because of the feelings in my stomach..but i will find out for sure next week when he takes me...but i need advice to help tell my mom...she thought i was pregnant 2 months ago but we went to the clinic and they never told me anything....so she let it pass but not before she said she would force me to get an abortion..can anyone tell me how to convince her not to?

p.s. if i am the baby is due november 24 exactly 1 week after my b-day


----------



## Serene123

I'm confused, why havn't you taken a test? You can't just assume you're pregnant.


----------



## greenkat

yeah, I'd get a test asap - I've thought I've been pregnant before but haven't been. 

If you'd be due Novemeber 24th that'd make you like 14 weeks pregnant?? How did you determine that date??? and if you are pregnant you would probably have loads of signs and maybe getting over morning sickness as you'd be going into the second trimester.


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

greenkat said:


> yeah, I'd get a test asap - I've thought I've been pregnant before but haven't been.
> 
> If you'd be due Novemeber 24th that'd make you like 14 weeks pregnant?? How did you determine that date??? and if you are pregnant you would probably have loads of signs and maybe getting over morning sickness as you'd be going into the second trimester.


i know thats why i am pretty positive..ive been getting morning sickness
i determined the dat bc we did it febueary 24 and that was the only time we did until recent week and we used protection..people idk been asking t feel my stomach and it is weird because everytime they did they are like wow you really do need to go get tested but i have been trying to go for the past month it is either i babysit or someone forgot to make an appt. so i have been trying to go so my boyfriend gave in andis gonna takeme in 5 days afterschool..he is the one that really thinks i am he has noticed physical changes with both my belly and my boobs...which he says they have gotten bigger and darker...and he was the one at first to ignore it...but i will find out and ill tell you guys the answer


----------



## Younglutonmum

Yeh defo do a test asap. I think sometimes people are so convinced they're pregnant evrything becomes a symptom!!!

Could you not just buy yourself a test now rather than wait for your boyfriend to take you to a clininc??


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

Younglutonmum said:


> Yeh defo do a test asap. I think sometimes people are so convinced they're pregnant evrything becomes a symptom!!!
> 
> Could you not just buy yourself a test now rather than wait for your boyfriend to take you to a clininc??

i dont have any money at all
my mom doesnt give it to me


----------



## leeanne

The question is, when was your last period?


----------



## anita665

You can't know for sure till you've tested. I've had months before where I've thought for sure I was pregnant but I wasn't. Take it one step at a time.


----------



## Jodie__x

yeh you need to test !! you shouldnt jus presume !


----------



## ella170

u would have to have missed about 3 periods too


----------



## Becki77

Def do a test! I didnt have periods for months and convinced myself so many times i was pregnant but actually wasnt! I agree that when you think you are pg signs seem to appear! Even if your not actually pregnant!
I wouldnt tell your mum yet incase you have actually got it wrong, however if your not wrong and you are pregnant the sooner you tell your mum the better.
You will need to get scan done asap, so dont leave it to long until you get yourself sorted!
Good luck xx


----------



## leeanne

14yearoldmomi said:


> i know thats why i am pretty positive..ive been getting morning sickness
> i determined the dat bc we did it febueary 24 and that was the only time we did until recent week and we used protection..people idk been asking t feel my stomach and it is weird because everytime they did they are like wow you really do need to go get tested but i have been trying to go for the past month it is either i babysit or someone forgot to make an appt. so i have been trying to go so my boyfriend gave in andis gonna takeme in 5 days afterschool..he is the one that really thinks i am he has noticed physical changes with both my belly and my boobs...which he says they have gotten bigger and darker...and he was the one at first to ignore it...but i will find out and ill tell you guys the answer

I would think if you thought you were three months pregnant by now that you would have done the test a whole bunch sooner.

If you are pregnant and the date of conception was February 24th, then you are 15 weeks 6 days pregnant and the due date is November 16th.

Still curious to know when your last period was.


----------



## mBLACK

Yeah I agree go get tested they do tests at clinics for free - there is a very well chance you aren't pregnant if you only did it once without protection, some couples try years before conceiving. And anyhow if you are pregnant you should be taking pre-natal vitamins so go to the doctor + find out ASAP it's very important you're taking those pills.


----------



## greenkat

I'm curious to when your last period was too? I think maybe you should tell your mum so she can buy you a test or loan the money off a friend - they only cost like £10. 

It could be that the changes to your body are just puberty hormones kicking in and if you haven't had your period that could be cos of your age too - I have friends in the late teens who have irregular cycles so I wouldn't get your hopes up or down until you test. 

Whatever happens though I hope you're ok and that everything works out. It's hard being pregnant at 20 - I couldn't imagine having gone through this 6 years ago!


----------



## coccyx

14yearoldmomi said:


> i dont have any money at all
> my mom doesnt give it to me

And you will pay for a baby how?????


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

leeanne said:


> I would think if you thought you were three months pregnant by now that you would have done the test a whole bunch sooner.
> 
> If you are pregnant and the date of conception was February 24th, then you are 15 weeks 6 days pregnant and the due date is November 16th.
> 
> Still curious to know when your last period was.


well you know my normal period is 7 days and heavy
i had two in 4 months (i normally have it every month)
i skipped 1 and havent had this months they have only been four days and really light.....
my teacher at my school knows and she asked about the same thing and she says she did the same thing with her 3rd child


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

all you can do is take a test


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

coccyx said:


> And you will pay for a baby how?????


my bf is going to work with his dad and at mcdonald

i also have support all opver like from my friends mom and friends and i know if my family knew they would be

oh yeah my bf mom sortof knows and she said she would help


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

leeanne said:


> I would think if you thought you were three months pregnant by now that you would have done the test a whole bunch sooner.
> 
> If you are pregnant and the date of conception was February 24th, then you are 15 weeks 6 days pregnant and the due date is November 16th.
> 
> Still curious to know when your last period was.

oh yeah thats my birthday wouldnt be nice lol


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

you cant expect + depend on your family + friends to bring your baby up financially. 

you need to think things through real hard if it turns out you actually are pregnant. I'm 16 an i know how hard it is to figure out how i am goin to cope with this baby but so far i have done everything for myself, got myself a job an i have bought everything myself for my baby. 

good luck an i hope you get the answer you want x


----------



## leeanne

14yearoldmomi said:


> well i am 14 years old..and my boyfriend of 5 months knows about it and he is kinda happy about it he is a year and a half older than me 16..i have neer tooken the test but i know i am because of the feelings in my stomach..but i will find out for sure next week when he takes me...but i need advice to help tell my mom...she thought i was pregnant 2 months ago but we went to the clinic and they never told me anything....so she let it pass but not before she said she would force me to get an abortion..can anyone tell me how to convince her not to?
> 
> p.s. if i am the baby is due november 24 exactly 1 week after my b-day

Did they not test you when you went to the clinic 2 months ago? When you say they never told you anything, can you explain?


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

greenkat said:


> I'm curious to when your last period was too? I think maybe you should tell your mum so she can buy you a test or loan the money off a friend - they only cost like £10.
> 
> It could be that the changes to your body are just puberty hormones kicking in and if you haven't had your period that could be cos of your age too - I have friends in the late teens who have irregular cycles so I wouldn't get your hopes up or down until you test.
> 
> Whatever happens though I hope you're ok and that everything works out. It's hard being pregnant at 20 - I couldn't imagine having gone through this 6 years ago!


i have had it regular for a year now i would kinda know
but i would def know by thursday


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

leeanne said:


> Did they not test you when you went to the clinic 2 months ago? When you say they never told you anything, can you explain?

well did the cup thing and then they told me to sit down and about 15 minutes later the pap test and they told mem i was done and i could leave..the lady never said anything about it..it made me mad but as i was leaving by the person who did it she just smiled nd said have a good day she never said yes or no


----------



## nikky0907

The only way to know for sure is to take the test.

If your mom took you to a clinic two months ago wouldn't they pick up the pregnancy hormones?You're pretty far along now you know...

It's a bit weird that you haven't tested yet.You're 14,weren't you worried and anxious?


----------



## nikky0907

14yearoldmomi said:


> well did the cup thing and then they told me to sit down and about 15 minutes later the pap test and they told mem i was done and i could leave..the lady never said anything about it..it made me mad but as i was leaving by the person who did it she just smiled nd said have a good day she never said yes or no

You came for a pregnancy test and they never told you if you were pregnant?Did they call back with the results?Ask you mom.


----------



## leeanne

14yearoldmomi said:


> well did the cup thing and then they told me to sit down and about 15 minutes later the pap test and they told mem i was done and i could leave..the lady never said anything about it..it made me mad but as i was leaving by the person who did it she just smiled nd said have a good day she never said yes or no

Seems a bit strange to me. If they did a pee test and did confirm you were pregnant, they would have told you yes so that you can then go and get the proper health care. And I truly believe, if you are this far along, they would have been able to tell you were pregnant two months ago.


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

nikky0907 said:


> The only way to know for sure is to take the test.
> 
> If your mom took you to a clinic two months ago wouldn't they pick up the pregnancy hormones?You're pretty far along now you know...
> 
> It's a bit weird that you haven't tested yet.You're 14,weren't you worried and anxious?


i really am but the problem is i cant keep a hold of money long enough to sneak out to a store though it was only 5 dollars hardly enough for one
i know it is wierd but i am always busy babysitting i never have eough time on my hands.


----------



## Blah11

idk I think you need to have a long hard think about if keeping this baby is the best for you and your unborn child. It's going to be very hard if you don't have any support and no money.


----------



## Blah11

14yearoldmomi said:


> i really am but the problem is i cant keep a hold of money long enough to sneak out to a store though it was only 5 dollars hardly enough for one
> i know it is wierd but i am always busy babysitting i never have eough time on my hands.

That's not really a valid excuse. I bought my pregnancy test on my lunch break from work. What are you going to do when the baby comes if you don't even have enough time to test yourself :\


----------



## Mynxie

Honey, it might just be puberty. If you've been having periods, even if they're not like they usually are, it's unlikely that you'd be pregnant - especially as a test was done and no maternity healthcare was set up when you went to the clinic.


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

leeanne said:


> Seems a bit strange to me. If they did a pee test and did confirm you were pregnant, they would have told you yes so that you can then go and get the proper health care. And I truly believe, if you are this far along, they would have been able to tell you were pregnant two months ago.

i went march 14 so it was 20 days after so ii am sure they could tell to but i think the lady was a bit reluctant since i told her i got of my period that morning it was barely spotting the next day after


----------



## Mynxie

even if you'd miscarried, it would be likely that they'd want to check you again a few weeks later to make sure that you didn't get an infection though huni

you need to take a test, to obviously get the result and put your mind at rest


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

Blah11 said:


> idk I think you need to have a long hard think about if keeping this baby is the best for you and your unborn child. It's going to be very hard if you don't have any support and no money.

luckily i do have suppoert but i am kindof trying to keep it from my mmom so that is another reason why i am kindof too scared to find out if i might be it is kind of undrstandable if your mom said she would make you get an abortion..if i am i would have money my boyfriend is starting work as soon as school is out next week if i am.


----------



## nikky0907

14yearoldmomi said:


> i went march 14 so it was 20 days after so ii am sure they could tell to but i think the lady was a bit reluctant since i told her i got of my period that morning it was barely spotting the next day after

It takes two years for cycles to be sorted out after your first period.

They wouldn't have taken it so lightly if you were pregnant,they would have said something.As Mynxie said it could just be puberty...


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

Mynxie said:


> even if you'd miscarried, it would be likely that they'd want to check you again a few weeks later to make sure that you didn't get an infection though huni
> 
> you need to take a test, to obviously get the result and put your mind at rest

i was talking about spotting the day after sex


----------



## Mynxie

That can happen for a few reasons huni, not just when you're pregnant. If he's too rough especially on certain days of your cycle, STIs....

You really need to do a test, to find out and put your mind at rest.... but you said that you told the nurse that you had just got your period which was barely spotting, you didn't say that it was spotting after sex huni


----------



## VanWest

I dont know where you live, but in the US, the Dollar Tree sell's pregnancy test for..$1, that's how I confirmed I was pregnant. If your teacher knows perhaps you could ask her to buy you a test.


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

Mynxie said:


> That can happen for a few reasons huni, not just when you're pregnant. If he's too rough especially on certain days of your cycle, STIs....
> 
> You really need to do a test, to find out and put your mind at rest.... but you said that you told the nurse that you had just got your period which was barely spotting, you didn't say that it was spotting after sex huni

i know i shouldve it was 7 so ic ouldny\t think i am one of those people with horrible memory in morning


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

VanWest said:


> I dont know where you live, but in the US, the Dollar Tree sell's pregnancy test for..$1, that's how I confirmed I was pregnant. If your teacher knows perhaps you could ask her to buy you a test.

yeah i should ask my teacher huh thank you


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

VanWest said:


> I dont know where you live, but in the US, the Dollar Tree sell's pregnancy test for..$1, that's how I confirmed I was pregnant. If your teacher knows perhaps you could ask her to buy you a test.

im talkin to my bf right now and he said that i have a baby bump i would post a pic if you guys want me too


----------



## Danielle

just assuming your pregnant isnt the way to go. take the test before thinking like that


----------



## nikky0907

14yearoldmomi said:


> im talkin to my bf right now and he said that i have a baby bump i would post a pic if you guys want me too

um..ok.Let us see if you have a bump,so we have a better view of the situation...


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

oh dear lord!

i really hope your bf gets decent pay at mcdonalds as you wont be able to rely on friends for money to bring up your child!

and as for a baby bump,it could just be a period bump. i always get a swollen tummy the week before my period is due. (well i did before i was pregnant! lol)

you seem totally confused, and also dont seem at all ready to have a child. are you sure your making the right choice? a sibling is for life and they grow up quick. within a blink of an eye your baby will be toddling around being a little monster unlike the sweet little bundle of joy it was when newborn. and you must not expect your mum to babysit everytime you feel like being a teenager again and going out with friends.its really not fair on your mum.

surely if your friends say theyl help out with the baby,theyl be able to lend you some money for a test? you must get one asap!


----------



## MammaMia2008

wow! I wish you good luck and hope your closest friends and family can help.


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

AmysBumpNo3 said:


> oh dear lord!
> 
> i really hope your bf gets decent pay at mcdonalds as you wont be able to rely on friends for money to bring up your child!
> 
> and as for a baby bump,it could just be a period bump. i always get a swollen tummy the week before my period is due. (well i did before i was pregnant! lol)
> 
> you seem totally confused, and also dont seem at all ready to have a child. are you sure your making the right choice? a sibling is for life and they grow up quick. within a blink of an eye your baby will be toddling around being a little monster unlike the sweet little bundle of joy it was when newborn. and you must not expect your mum to babysit everytime you feel like being a teenager again and going out with friends.its really not fair on your mum.
> 
> surely if your friends say theyl help out with the baby,theyl be able to lend you some money for a test? you must get one asap!

he is also working with his dad but thats besides
i have had this bump for according to my bf 1 month not 1 week
i am actually used to it i babysit my little brothers and sometimes my cousins and once in a while someone else
so i do have SOME experience in it also i dont get her to babysit even if i do have the baby..my mom is a wonderful person i love her to death. they know nick is going to and they are trying to prove a point about him..grr they dont like him much..


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

nikky0907 said:


> um..ok.Let us see if you have a bump,so we have a better view of the situation...



i will post one in an hour after it charges


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

14yearoldmomi said:


> he is also working with his dad but thats besides
> i have had this bump for according to my bf 1 month not 1 week
> i am actually used to it i babysit my little brothers and sometimes my cousins and once in a while someone else
> so i do have SOME experience in it also i dont get her to babysit even if i do have the baby..my mom is a wonderful person i love her to death. they know nick is going to and they are trying to prove a point about him..grr they dont like him much..


its all too common...mums not likeing the young lad that could be potentially getting their young daughter pregnant.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Reading through this it seems a bit odd that you went to the clinic for a pregnancy test and they didnt tell you results??

Besides that anyway, I agree with the others, you can't just assume you're pregnant. A lot of menstrual symptoms are very similar to pregnancy symptoms. 

Also you can't assume that, if you are pregnant, that you should rely on everyone else for money etc if you can't keep hold of 5 dollars long enough to buy a test then you really need to think hard about your decision.

I hope you find out soon hun. Good luck x


----------



## MammaMia2008

Do a test asap please.... you know it for sure.


----------



## TashaAndBump

Oh geez...

Everyone seems to be being very tough on you... If you are pregnant it's a bit late to be telling you think about whether it's right for you isn't it! I understand that you don't feel able to have an abortion - I couldn't either, no matter how old I was or what my situation was - I understand that being a 14 year old it will be hard to give your child everything that it will need - but it must be better to be brought into a loving family, than killed! (IMO)

However, having said that, it is true that you need to take a test before presuming you are pregnant. When was your last period, hun?

You also need to be doing some tough and serious thinking. Have you considered adoption? If you are pregnant, and you are going to keep the baby, you need to consider what you will be doing now - staying at home with your mum? Moving in with your boyfriend? School will obviously still be compulsory by law, but you will recieve help with childcare costs...

Once we all know what the situation is, I hope you will recieve a lot of support here throughout your pregnancy and through parenting, too - It's not easy, but it can be so rewarding. I wouldn't have reccomended having a baby at such a young age - it's life changing and basically ends your young life - you need to grow up, and that's not always as cool as it seems. However if you are pregnant there's not much you can do about it if you disagree with abortion, and you seem to be taking responsibilty and trying to do what is best - so Good on you! 

Good luck whatever the results of the test,

bug :hug: x

ps: (just a few things)

a) You are 14, you should know that at your age sex with your boyfriend is considered statuatory rape by law, and your boyfriend could get in serious trouble.

b) unprotected sex is *very* dangerous - not only are you at danger of pregnancy but also of catching STIs or STDs - Some of these have no symptoms but can be very very health threatening (or even life-threatening). You should always ALWAYS use a condom if you are going to have sex. And you should get yourself checked out as you have obviously already had unprotected sex and could have an infection or disease that you do not know about.

c) A few of the girls on here may seem to be judging you very harshly ,or being very untrusting of you: We have had a few fakers on here recently so we are all a little wary of the younger newbies when things don't quite seem to add up, so please forgive our intensive questioning... it will lay off after a while (promise!) 

d) looking forward to seeing your bump piccie :)

And finally, e) All the best hunni, Keep us updated


----------



## nikky0907

TashaAndBump said:


> a) You are 14, you should know that at your age sex with your boyfriend is considered statuatory rape by law, and your boyfriend could get in serious trouble.

She said her boyfried is 16 and I belive that she is from US because of the mention of dollars(could be Canadian though).
Here it's not stautory rape because he is not over 18.


----------



## TashaAndBump

nikky0907 said:


> She said her boyfried is 16 and I belive that she is from US because of the mention of dollars(could be Canadian though).
> Here it's not stautory rape because he is not over 18.

I believe it is, regardless of him being under the age of consent? I don't know for certain, will look it up, though... Is this something you're sure about Nikky?


----------



## nikky0907

And trust me honey,we are not judging you.I think I can say for sure that this forum is a very supportive community and we wish nothing but the best to each other.
That is why we are advising you on your situation and explaining some things to you...

We are looking forward to your update...


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

it seems i really need to tell a bit more of my life
i still plan on going to college-i want to become an artist
i have good grades in school a and b except for science
my college is all payed for bc my dad is in the army
there are good bavysitters and daycare centers that even my baby cousins got to..
i know my body well i know when something is not right
wow even my own dreams tell me to take a test lol every single night i have a dream of taking a test but it is wierd and it always turns out positive...i dont really want to be...i have a life and i know how it would affect my life..but my mom was a mom at15 yes i know how it is...except i know i would not act like her... cause i know how it affects me...she goes out and gets drunk sometimes and it is not fun i kndof act more like a mom even to her sometimes it is not fun but it is a bit funny...
so now you guys know more about my life 
i am not just some immatue dumb teenager in fact none of the moms who are teen moms are bc they did not have an abortion-it is just an easy way out-there is adoption so can you guys stop saying i dont know what i am talking about


----------



## nikky0907

TashaAndBump said:


> I believe it is, regardless of him being under the age of consent? I don't know for certain, will look it up, though... Is this something you're sure about Nikky?

well,I wouldn't say 100% but I am pretty sure that in US as long as the person isn't over 18 he can have sex with a another person under 18.If he is over 18 then all hell breaks loose...


----------



## Vickie

Nikky is right about the age


----------



## cheryl

You can't know you are preg if you haven't done a test, I thought I was preg loads of times, but it was just period symptoms. 
You really need to take a test.
I had my daughter when i was 15 and there is no way I would have know I was until I tested.
I am not judging you in anyway as I had my daughter at 15, I know how hard it is and the last thing I would do is judge someone.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Vickie said:


> Nikky is right about the age

Ahh okay, Learn something every day :)

It's not 18 in every state though is it?


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

TashaAndBump said:


> Oh geez...
> 
> Everyone seems to be being very tough on you... If you are pregnant it's a bit late to be telling you think about whether it's right for you isn't it! I understand that you don't feel able to have an abortion - I couldn't either, no matter how old I was or what my situation was - I understand that being a 14 year old it will be hard to give your child everything that it will need - but it must be better to be brought into a loving family, than killed! (IMO)
> 
> However, having said that, it is true that you need to take a test before presuming you are pregnant. When was your last period, hun?
> 
> You also need to be doing some tough and serious thinking. Have you considered adoption? If you are pregnant, and you are going to keep the baby, you need to consider what you will be doing now - staying at home with your mum? Moving in with your boyfriend? School will obviously still be compulsory by law, but you will recieve help with childcare costs...
> 
> Once we all know what the situation is, I hope you will recieve a lot of support here throughout your pregnancy and through parenting, too - It's not easy, but it can be so rewarding. I wouldn't have reccomended having a baby at such a young age - it's life changing and basically ends your young life - you need to grow up, and that's not always as cool as it seems. However if you are pregnant there's not much you can do about it if you disagree with abortion, and you seem to be taking responsibilty and trying to do what is best - so Good on you!
> 
> Good luck whatever the results of the test,
> 
> bug :hug: x
> 
> ps: (just a few things)
> 
> a) You are 14, you should know that at your age sex with your boyfriend is considered statuatory rape by law, and your boyfriend could get in serious trouble.
> 
> b) unprotected sex is *very* dangerous - not only are you at danger of pregnancy but also of catching STIs or STDs - Some of these have no symptoms but can be very very health threatening (or even life-threatening). You should always ALWAYS use a condom if you are going to have sex. And you should get yourself checked out as you have obviously already had unprotected sex and could have an infection or disease that you do not know about.
> 
> c) A few of the girls on here may seem to be judging you very harshly ,or being very untrusting of you: We have had a few fakers on here recently so we are all a little wary of the younger newbies when things don't quite seem to add up, so please forgive our intensive questioning... it will lay off after a while (promise!)
> 
> d) looking forward to seeing your bump piccie :)
> 
> And finally, e) All the best hunni, Keep us updated

thank you you are tons of help. he just recently (may 12) turned 16 i am going to turn 15 (Nov 16) is this really satutory rape?


----------



## AppleBlossom

14yearoldmomi said:


> i am not just some immatue dumb teenager in fact none of the moms who are teen moms are bc they did not have an abortion-it is just an easy way out-there is adoption so can you guys stop saying i dont know what i am talking about

I know what you mean, it's just having a baby is such a huge responsibility. Us guys on here are just trying to help you by giving you advice, not judging you. And if you are pregnant and you do keep it then I completely applaud you. I am against abortion myself and so I would never encourage anyone to have one whether they were 14 or 40.


----------



## Vickie

TashaAndBump said:


> Ahh okay, Learn something every day :)
> 
> It's not 18 in every state though is it?

I think it is 18 in every state....as far as my understanding is. I grew up in the States, in Texas.....and am pretty sure that it's federal law


----------



## TashaAndBump

14yearoldmomi said:


> it seems i really need to tell a bit more of my life
> i still plan on going to college-i want to become an artist
> i have good grades in school a and b except for science
> my college is all payed for bc my dad is in the army
> there are good bavysitters and daycare centers that even my baby cousins got to..
> i know my body well i know when something is not right
> wow even my own dreams tell me to take a test lol every single night i have a dream of taking a test but it is wierd and it always turns out positive...i dont really want to be...i have a life and i know how it would affect my life..but my mom was a mom at15 yes i know how it is...except i know i would not act like her... cause i know how it affects me...she goes out and gets drunk sometimes and it is not fun i kndof act more like a mom even to her sometimes it is not fun but it is a bit funny...
> so now you guys know more about my life
> *i am not just some immatue dumb teenager in fact none of the moms who are teen moms are bc they did not have an abortion-it is just an easy way out-there is adoption so can you guys stop saying i dont know what i am talking about*


No one thinks that, hunni.

I'm sorry if we made you feel like we did... :hugs: Welcome to the forums x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Vickie said:


> I think it is 18 in every state....as far as my understanding is. I grew up in the States, in Texas.....and am pretty sure that it's federal law

https://www.coolnurse.com/consent.htm 

Oh, is this site wrong then? (I don't know anything on the matter really :blush:)


----------



## Vickie

I'm really not sure. Politics and law was never my thing :lol:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Mine either - I wanted to be a lawyer when I was a kid, but I outgrew that when I hit 10 and realised what a lengthy education it would require! lol


----------



## nikky0907

It's not 18 in every state,the state New York for example has the age of consent 17.

And many states have different loopholes.Like the state of Florida has a law where a 16 year old can have sex with a person under 25....


----------



## Vickie

Looks like you may very well be right though, what I've read says it does vary by state :shrug: I learned something new today :D


----------



## Vickie

nikky0907 said:


> It's not 18 in every state,the state New York for example has the age of consent 17.
> 
> And many states have different loopholes.Like the state of Florida has a law where a 16 year old can have sex with a person under 25....

Yeah it seems to vary greatly from state to state and states even have laws concerning age gaps and whether or not it's considered statutory rape depending on the age difference :wacko:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Vickie said:


> Looks like you may very well be right though, what I've read says it does vary by state :shrug: I learned something new today :D

Me too! It's always a good thing, though, right?

Growing my intellegence :D 

I really am dreading the day my baby is smarter than me...! :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

Anyways now that we decided that question here's my opinion for 14 and pregnant............you really do need to do a test. And most states do have clinics for young girls to go to and get tested for free. If you can't afford a test please go to one in your area or even talk to your school nurse, your school may be able to provide a test for you. Either way you need to test.


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

Vickie said:


> Anyways now that we decided that question here's my opinion for 14 and pregnant............you really do need to do a test. And most states do have clinics for young girls to go to and get tested for free. If you can't afford a test please go to one in your area or even talk to your school nurse, your school may be able to provide a test for you. Either way you need to test.

alright i will find out about the school thing monday..i have a couple teachers who keep on checking up on it...one doesnt talk to me but my boyfriend she asked him if it was true of course he told her yeah...he says my stomach is kind of hard but i know it is not supposed to get hard til like 5 months i am pretty sure it is only like that because i think bloating in my stomach...i am only bloated there for like a month there i dont like it i cannot fit any of my jeans unless they are low riders...i used to fit 7s but not now only size 11 lowriders are even comfrotable when it come to jeans...it makes me feel kindof like a bus..my camera is being very mean it is not turning on at the moment so idk when ill get the pic on


----------



## ella170

oh no im so baffed :S i didnt think knowing whether you're pregnant or not took so long and my heads not quite with it today so it all sounds really complicated to me lol, but good luck when you take the test, hope you get the answer you want x


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

ella170 said:


> oh no im so baffed :S i didnt think knowing whether you're pregnant or not took so long and my heads not quite with it today so it all sounds really complicated to me lol, but good luck when you take the test, hope you get the answer you want x

lol i am sorry. i guess i really need to find out but you i almost found out yesterday but she forgot to schedule...=( :cry:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Personally I think you should have taken a test sooner, as if you are the earlier your antenatal care starts the better for both you and the baby


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

i hope you dont think im picking on you. im just trying to give you some advice.

i fell pregnant with my son when i was 15 and it was so so hard!
i had to grow up instantly! i lost out on nearly all my teenage years and found it hard to cope with little or no income. my parents tried to help as much as they could but they had thier own problems and didnt need me relying on them all the time.

be sure your making the right choice and get a test done asap.

hope everything works out for you. xx


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

AmysBumpNo3 said:


> i hope you dont think im picking on you. im just trying to give you some advice.
> 
> i fell pregnant with my son when i was 15 and it was so so hard!
> i had to grow up instantly! i lost out on nearly all my teenage years and found it hard to cope with little or no income. my parents tried to help as much as they could but they had thier own problems and didnt need me relying on them all the time.
> 
> be sure your making the right choice and get a test done asap.
> 
> hope everything works out for you. xx

i dont think i have much aproblem my boyfriend is gonna help i got support


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

Jazzy said:


> Personally I think you should have taken a test sooner, as if you are the earlier your antenatal care starts the better for both you and the baby

i just wondering how bad is it to not have that...


----------



## lauren-kate

It's good to check that everything is ok with you and the baby, and get help if it isn't. Not saying anything would be wrong, but that's a reason for getting antenatal care. They can also offer you more advice and help once they know everything about you and baby. x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Exactly, nobody is being harsh hun, we would just like to see you get the care and support you deserve if you are, were a caring great bunch really :)


----------



## polo_princess

please do a test asap i cant stress how important it is and not just to presume you "know" your pregnant. 

Good luck


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

im so happy
my boyfriend just asked me if i would say yes if he were to ask me to marry him=)


----------



## TashaAndBump

Ooh You think he's gonna propose?? Congratulations, but getting married is a big comitment... I don't know much about you personally, but I do know that a lot can change in a few years - especially when you are so young...I thought I was in love with my first partner, and wanted to spend the rest of my life with him, but now we can't stand each other and never talk - Would have beena disaster if I had married him!! Would your parents give their consent for you to get married (because you would need that unless you wait and have a four year long engagement). Also weddings are very expensive! A baby will cost enough, will you be able to afford a wedding, too?? Just some food for thought for you... You will have to talk all this over with your OH. Congrats on him asking, though - It's a positive sign that he wants this level of committment to you and your potential family - most 16 year olds would be running to fields if they discovered their girlfriend was sprog-bound! 

Hun, you asked previously if your sexual relationship with your partner was statutory rape (only just saw it :blush: sorry!) I can't answer that unless I know which state you are from, as the law differs from state to state....

Good luck, hunni x


----------



## lily24

So are you pregnant...? :help:


----------



## Serene123

So just to make sure I'm getting this right: you're 14, assume you're pregnant but don't really know, and are getting engaged? Have you tested yet? Also, I don't mean to question you, and someone may have asked this already, but wouldn't a clinic have made sure you got the results? And if your mother was that bothered about you being pregnant, surely she'd have called to get the results?


Maybe I've got this thread wrong. I didn't read every page.


----------



## xXhayleyXx

If u have support like u say then ask someone to buy u a pregnancy test. I see u have put ur expecting but u havent done a test yet! x


----------



## nikky0907

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> So just to make sure I'm getting this right: you're 14, assume you're pregnant but don't really know, and are getting engaged? Have you tested yet? Also, I don't mean to question you, and someone may have asked this already, but wouldn't a clinic have made sure you got the results? And if your mother was that bothered about you being pregnant, surely she'd have called to get the results?
> 
> 
> Maybe I've got this thread wrong. I didn't read every page.

Nope.thats pretty much it....it seems you got it right.

Still doesn't make it any less confusing...:confused:


----------



## Sparky0207

Nope, far too confused to read anymore of this thread!

So are you actually bothered if you're pregnant? I know if it was me in that situation I would be DESPERATE to find out for sure.


----------



## Serene123

I don't get why your mum took you to a clinic but didn't bother getting the results?


----------



## leeanne

:confused:


----------



## VanWest

she's probaly at school right now


----------



## mrscookie

HOW HAVE YOU NOT TESTED YET? im so confused! You can get tests so cheap! Relying on friends parents is stupid and Macdonalds pays peanuts by the way, he'd need something better than that if he is to support your baby, if there is one... since nobody knows and you don't seem too bothered in finding out. We are here to give you advice but we cant tell you whether you are pregnant, only you can do that so get to it gal! If I had any spare i'd flipping send you one.. Go on ebay they are dirt cheap on there.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I honestly don't understand all this


----------



## armychicmkm

:test:

I mean if you're not pregnant then you're worrying about it for nothing.
If you are pregnant then you can start making some important decisions and start getting medical care.


----------



## vicky9207

im 16 now had my bby at 15. i didnt test till 5 months my periods wernt cming but they were always ilregual! wasnt showing! i kinda new deep down i was pregnant but couldnt take the test i jut put it 2 the back of my head! my bf made me take the test n there is was a :bfp: i didnt know how important anti-natel care was. know i wished i would of tested earlier my baby is near 4 months n he is a fine happy baby thank god. being a ypung mum is really hard. i love my baby 2 bits n wouldnt change it but as i said it will change ur life n it is so hard


----------



## Blah11

i think this whole thread is a bit of a joke. You're 14.. don't even know if you're pregnant but are just assuming you are and now you're wanting to get married.

Sorry but it sounds like you're not mature enough to be a parent just yet so I hope you're not pregnant.


----------



## trishawootton

i think sum people are being really harsh on her she might be scared about finding out, i no i was and im 18 i didnt want to test at all it was my oh who made me test, i was scared about all aspects of pregnancy, being a mum, telling people, what they would think ect... so i just put it at the back of my head for ages, so dont be too harsh on her she needs advise not a lecture and on the money situation she has said her bf is gettin work at mcdonalds and working with his dad to help provide for their baby what more can any body do but actually try their damned hardest..

sorry for the rant it just annoys me how sum ppl can judge when they are trying their hardest

and hun i still think u need to test it is better for you and lo if you do and as for your mum making you have an abortion if u are no one can make u do anything you dont want to it is your decision no1 elses good luck and do that test as soon as ya can loadsa hugs xxxxx


----------



## Blah11

trishawootton said:


> i think sum people are being really harsh on her she might be scared about finding out, i no i was and im 18 i didnt want to test at all it was my oh who made me test, i was scared about all aspects of pregnancy, being a mum, telling people, what they would think ect... so i just put it at the back of my head for ages, so dont be too harsh on her she needs advise not a lecture and on the money situation she has said her bf is gettin work at mcdonalds and working with his dad to help provide for their baby what more can any body do but actually try their damned hardest..
> 
> sorry for the rant it just annoys me how sum ppl can judge when they are trying their hardest
> 
> and hun i still think u need to test it is better for you and lo if you do and as for your mum making you have an abortion if u are no one can make u do anything you dont want to it is your decision no1 elses good luck and do that test as soon as ya can loadsa hugs xxxxx

I don't think being scared should be an excuse for not testing yourself. I was scared and still did it. I think every first time mother is scared anyway. She hasn't even said she is scared, just made stupid excuses up like 'I dont have the money' and 'i just know my body'. i doubt she has ultrasound eyes. She needs to get it done sooner rather than later and I think she needs someone to be a bit harsh with her. 10 pages of :hug: obviously hasn't worked or she'd know by now. She NEEDS to know so as to get the correct antenatal care and to plan for the baby. If she's already 12 weeks she only has 6 months left and that's not long at all.


----------



## trishawootton

im not gettin involved anymore i have gave my opion and advise if she takes it she takes it if not then thats up to her


----------



## TashaAndBump

trishawootton said:


> im not gettin involved anymore i have gave my opion and advise if she takes it she takes it if not then thats up to her

I think that what you wrote made a lot of sence and came across really well. :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

leeanne said:


> :confused:

eeeer yeap!!

I havent quite caught up with exactley whats going on but pleeease tell me youve tested by now? Even if you are scared, theres always a chance you might not be pregnant and are just worrying yourself.


----------



## TashaAndBump

polo_princess said:


> eeeer yeap!!
> 
> I havent quite caught up with exactley whats going on but pleeease tell me youve tested by now? Even if you are scared, theres always a chance you might not be pregnant and are just worrying yourself.

This has a lot of truth in it; I once had a friend who was so convinced she was pregnanct, and so scared of it, that she didn't have a period for nearly four months! (the stress of it all) but when I finally grabbed her to one side (was at college) dragged her to the girls loos and gave her a test to do, it came up as a :bfn:. So you can't just assume. You must test. Sooner better than later.


----------



## leedsforever

I was scared doing my test too but that didnt stop me getting my sisters bf to take me to tesco in the middle of the night to get a test lol (my bf was at work)!!! I just wanted to know.... !!!


----------



## AppleBlossom

I was petrified but I went and bought one when I was shopping with my OH. Sent him off somewhere so he didn't know.


----------



## polo_princess

leedsforever said:


> I just wanted to know.... !!!

that being the other part ... i know your scared but a part of you must just want to know one way or another?


----------



## cinderella08

WOW... this is the most confusing thread ever.... Did you test, can you post a belly pic?? And what the crap is this about taking a P test at a clinic and not getting told the results... That just doesn't happen...


----------



## AppleBlossom

polo_princess said:


> that being the other part ... i know your scared but a part of you must just want to know one way or another?

I thought this when reading this thread too. I was dying to know even though I was crapping myself. I don't understand why you have got your username as you being a mom when you don't know for certain if you are or not? I don't mean to sound harsh, it's just I think I want to know more than you do lol!


----------



## leedsforever

cinderella08 said:


> WOW... this is the most confusing thread ever.... Did you test, can you post a belly pic?? And what the crap is this about taking a P test at a clinic and not getting told the results... That just doesn't happen...

couldnt have summed it up better myself!!!


----------



## CamoQueen

Read most of the thread... please, test. You can't really know otherwise, and it's so confusing trying to guess if you're pregnant or not. Besides, if you ARE pregnant it is that much more important that you start getting proper care for your unborn child!

If you can't get the money from your family, I can't imagine it would be that hard getting enough for a single pregnancy test from your boyfriend, who you mentioned has a job. I think a single test for me cost maybe seven bucks. If your boyfriend can't help, ask your friends. 

If you really think you are pregnant, then this is a serious situation that you ought to be treating seriously -- as in finding a way to get tested no matter what. Otherwise I am inclined to think (and please don't think I'm judging you too harshly, this is just my opinion) that you are slightly enamored with the _idea_ of being pregnant and would rather not test and have your wishes for pregnancy shattered. Again, I don't want to offend, just stating an idea...


----------



## armychicmkm

I'm starting to get the feeling she's been scared away (for lack of better words).


----------



## elmaxie

I hope she comes back on....

I just read her posts and others and I hope she tests soon!!

This is going to sound like a horror story and I am so sorry if it comes across this way!!

But my friend who is now 31, her periods stopped when she was 14/15, she never thought anything of it or denied it I guess. She watched as her stomache got hard and a bump formed. Then one night she was woke up in pain...she honestly thought the end was near...her mum called the doctor after seeing her stomache and hearing she hadnt had periods(or just had very very light ones) she thought my friend was in labour....

Turns our my friend had a huge ovarian cyst and underwent surgery to remove this. It was unfortunately cancerous also so underwent chemo...she is fine now but has only one tube and ovary and is scared over her fertility situation, although she is not ttc at this time.

PLEASE do not think I am trying to scare you in anyway...all I ask is that you test, find out for certain if you are pregnant(I know you definately think you are) but just to confirm things for you and everyone around you. If in the situation you test not pregnant you need to get yourself to your doctors asap!!

PLEASE TEST SOON HONEY!!!! WE ARE HERE TO HELP!!!

:hug::hug::hug::hug:

Emma.xxxx


----------



## Wobbles

cinderella08 said:


> WOW... this is the most confusing thread ever.... Did you test, can you post a belly pic?? And what the crap is this about taking a P test at a clinic and not getting told the results... *That* *just doesn't happen*...

Agree!

:-#


----------



## Blob

Just test, you need to put your mind at rest. :) If you dont then you will just keep on wondering, there are places you can go that do it for free or ask a friend to borrow some money if you cant get any. There is no point in going on wondering.


----------



## TashaAndBump

I wonder if her period came on and that's why she's not come back?


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

could be a number of reasons. but im thinking she tried to come on when the forum was down. but hasnt tried to come back since cos she thinks the forums down for good.

she only just joined the other day so she wont be obsessively checking every hour like the majority of us :blush::rofl:


----------



## Younglutonmum

Wow just read the lot of this. Im so confused!! Even bubs is kicking in confusement lol


----------



## dizzy65

you should just test :hugs:


----------



## Carley

This thread is confusing me!


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

ok i tested today and they said it is incoclusive and i need took get a blood test...it sucked...i was sad at not being able to find out but atleast i went..so now i am gonna get that done thursday=)


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

i did check except i gave up and checked today i was so happy


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

TashaAndBump said:


> I think that what you wrote made a lot of sence and came across really well. :hugs:



i agree tons and people i took it....i just still didnt get a straight answer


----------



## m_t_rose

14yearoldmomi said:


> i did check except i gave up and checked today i was so happy

What did you check? oh the site??? When you went to the clinic they said your pee result was inconclusive. I didn't know that could happen at a clinic. I thought pregnancy tests were either positive or negative. I dont see how it could be inconclusive if you were supposed to be 14 weeks. You HCG (the hormone they are testing for) should be through the roof. Are you completely sure you understood what they were saying?


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

leedsforever said:


> couldnt have summed it up better myself!!!

i know it was wierd...i hope you people know i am telling the truth cuz all i am doing is trying to get advice and i followed thank you


----------



## m_t_rose

I don't think your lieing just possibly a little confused. I know when I was 14 I had no idea about pregnancy or even sex for that matter.


----------



## Mendy

as soon as possible! If you really are pregnant you need prenatal care. Good luck with everything!


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

As my username states "Erm...Wow"

I hope the blood test results come back soon. Either way of the results I think you need to think very carefully about your future. If you're not, use protection vigorously until you're in a point in your life where you are mentally, physically and emotionally able to cope with a new born baby. 

If you are pregnant, I applaud you for not just thinking of abortion straight away, however, you really should have tried harder to find out sooner what was going on. I know the actions of your mother saying you were to have an abortion would have scared you, but if you are, you need to speak to an adult you trust, and explore your options. Are there facilities in your area to support teen mums? Would you and your partner consider adoption? Either way I hope things work out for the best for you, the baby(?) and everyone else involved. 

At least if you are pregnant you've done the right thing by coming somewhere for advice and not just ignoring it.


----------



## sam's mum

14yearoldmomi said:


> ok i tested today and they said it is incoclusive and i need took get a blood test...it sucked...i was sad at not being able to find out but atleast i went..so now i am gonna get that done thursday=)

What did you use? A home pregnancy test that you bought? Who said that the results are inconclusive - if you're as far gone as you think you'd get a clear positive! 

I'm very confused, but I hope you get a result soon so you can start getting prenatal care if you are pregnant.


----------



## hypnorm

if you pee'd on a stick its simple its ether positive or negative! 
Or the test didnt work which is probably a 1-100 chance.


----------



## sam's mum

Was there a control line on the test? I'm not quite sure what you think is inconclusive, sorry :huh:


----------



## Mynxie

a doctors test can be inconclusive - but that's not a dipstick test like in the clinic, it's a lab test where they send away your urine and they analyze it. That takes about 2 days to do.

If the test was inconclusive when you were at the clinic the other week, they wouldn't have just let you go away.

If you're genuinely confused, I hope you get your answers. If you're just playing silly little games, try reading some of the stuff on the forum, it's heartbreaking.


----------



## Blob

I did a test that didnt work, the control bit didnt come up, also you could do it wrong. Esp if you're using a digital one they dont always work. I dunno its all a bit confusing, i think you just need to get to a doctors :)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'm just a bit confused regarding this thread, I mean fair enough she could be confused and thinking she is pregnant which could bring on alot of symptoms (I had a phantom pregnancy when I was 21 and its not a nice thing to have) but the thing about going to a doctor and having a test done and them not giving you an answer that just doesn't happen. If you are pregnant hun, you need to have the right sort of antenatal care Mynxie I agree with you, if she is messing I hope she stops as it can hurt alot of people. (Its not that were doubting you, its just we have had fakers on here before and its not nice)


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

:confused:


----------



## Emsi76

Ok ok, am i the only one that thinks thi swhole thread is a total joke???

WTF???

Is she pregnant or not???

I am certain that it is pretty clear, buy a cheap preggo test and wee on it!!!

COME ON!!!!!


----------



## lily24

This thread _must_ be a wind up?!

_Everyone_ is scared/anxious when testing no matter what there situation - U DO NOT JUST PUT IT OFF AND ASSUME YOU ARE GOING TO HAVE A BABY AND LIVE HAPPILY EVER AFTER!

It makes me angry because you sound very childish and naive im afraid..


----------



## lily24

14yearoldmomi said:


> ok i tested today and they said it is incoclusive and i need took get a blood test...it sucked...i was sad at not being able to find out but atleast i went..so now i am gonna get that done thursday=)

EH?!


----------



## Emsi76

Katharine-ann said:


> EH?!

I totally agree!!!!

Stupid, stupid, stupid!!!!!!


----------



## leedsforever

the more I read the more I think its just too unbelieveable!!!

Why do you have I love my babys daddy on your profile.... but you dont even know if your pregnant!!!??


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

leedsforever said:


> the more I read the more I think its just too unbelieveable!!!
> 
> Why do you have I love my babys daddy on your profile.... but you dont even know if your pregnant!!!??

My thoughts exactly


----------



## Ema

:wacko: im confused......??? :wacko: X


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

14yearoldmomi in 'lets get to know a little more about each other


> Name: Autumn
> Age: 14..15 in acouplemonths
> Children: no
> Expecting: Yes
> Due Date: 24th november
> Boy, Girl or Surprise: Dont know yet but cant wait to find out
> Location: wv
> Status: IN a relationship
> Little More: dont know till next week but we are positive


she even has a due date?! :?

im not convinced. she hasnt even posted a piccy of her tummy like she said she would days ago.

shes obviousley young and confused. i know i lied a hell of alot when i was young and i supose its easier to do it on a forum.

well, we will just have to wait and she. she might proove us al wrong yet! :dohh:


----------



## Sweatpea24

This is the most confusing thread I read so far! Most of us have a hard time in our 2ww and test early so I just don't get how she could wait 5 months?!?! I'm Lost... Is it just me?


----------



## leedsforever

yeah she has a due date cos she says she know exactly when she had unprotected sex :shrug:
which if you ask me.... would mean she should of suspected way earlier than 14 weeks!!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

AmysBumpNo3 said:


> 14yearoldmomi in 'lets get to know a little more about each other
> 
> 
> 
> she even has a due date?! :?
> 
> im not convinced. she hasnt even posted a piccy of her tummy like she said she would days ago.
> 
> shes obviousley young and confused. i know i lied a hell of alot when i was young and i supose its easier to do it on a forum.
> 
> well, we will just have to wait and she. she might proove us al wrong yet! :dohh:

Is confused, why have a due date if she isn't even sure if shes pregnant?


----------



## Carley

I'm thinking this is a big joke...


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

correct me if im wrong but i thought a test could only come back inconclusive if you was very early on pregnancy?
i had urine and blood test done last week 2 check my hormones and pregnancy... mine came back very very strong and im only 7 weeks... if shes 14 weeks then wouldnt there be no doubt about the result??

it doesnt add up at all, maybe she tested and it was negative and she doesnt wanna look silly after all this fuss, or shes very confused that maybe a little white lie got outta hand. i might be wrong but just an idea?


----------



## leedsforever

I hadnt even missed my first period and i got a faint line on a pregnancy test!!! Did 6 more after though :laugh2:

So at 14 weeks the test would be a definate yes!!


----------



## jacky24

Can you believe i have read all 15 pages on this thread.

Firstly, My GOD girl, at the age of 14 i didn't even think of having a baby. Or the responsibility that goes with it.

I am from South Africa and in my country i see and hear alot of things, but in our BOERE backgrounds, my dad would have beating the living crap out of me if i had to tell him i was pregnant at the age of 14. OOooooo i feel the pain on my bum:hissy::hissy::hissy:

Me and DH have a good income, and we have a comfortable life, but even with having a farm, 2 cars, permanant workers on the farm, we sometimes worry for when we get our :bfp:, if we will actually be able to feed a baby and take care of it. 

We have many people in our country that are what we call "poor" and i will never ever raise my children in those conditions. 

I trully hope you aren't making a fool out of alot of wonderful ladies that clearly care if you are pregnant or not, but the lack of feeling towards actually using your common sence on this subject. 

Dear GOD all i can do is pray for you.


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

sam's mum said:


> What did you use? A home pregnancy test that you bought? Who said that the results are inconclusive - if you're as far gone as you think you'd get a clear positive!
> 
> I'm very confused, but I hope you get a result soon so you can start getting prenatal care if you are pregnant.


i went to a life choice center the volunteer there said it was


----------



## sam's mum

leedsforever said:


> I hadnt even missed my first period and i got a faint line on a pregnancy test!!! Did 6 more after though :laugh2:
> 
> So at 14 weeks the test would be a definate yes!!

6 more?! :rofl: 

I took one about 2 days after my period was due and got a clear line!


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

Tracie87 said:


> correct me if im wrong but i thought a test could only come back inconclusive if you was very early on pregnancy?
> i had urine and blood test done last week 2 check my hormones and pregnancy... mine came back very very strong and im only 7 weeks... if shes 14 weeks then wouldnt there be no doubt about the result??
> 
> it doesnt add up at all, maybe she tested and it was negative and she doesnt wanna look silly after all this fuss, or shes very confused that maybe a little white lie got outta hand. i might be wrong but just an idea?

the volunteer said it could have been anything like a mc to messed up hormones either way i neeed to get a blood test


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

can you people tell me how to put up a pic cause i have no clue i have some on myspace but idk how to get them on here..thats why so can ALLL of you quit saying i am lying i mysof well stick with my friends mom who is definityl supportive


----------



## sam's mum

did you go somewhere to get it done then? i thought you meant you'd just taken a home test. what sort of test was it?


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

miscarage???? ah crikey..cant keep up with this! :wacko:


----------



## Emsi76

SO ARE YOU BLOODY PREGNANT OR WHAT??

Losing patience now, if i had any to begin with!!!!

It is a simple yes or no!!!!


----------



## lauren-kate

You can post links to myspace pics on here. x


----------



## sam's mum

14yearoldmomi said:


> can you people tell me how to put up a pic cause i have no clue i have some on myspace but idk how to get them on here..thats why so can ALLL of you quit saying i am lying i mysof well stick with my friends mom who is definityl supportive

nobody is saying that you're lying - we're just confused! (as i'm sure you are too) - and we just wanted you to find out for sure so you can get proper care for yourself and your baby if you are pregnant :)


----------



## Emsi76

We are not saying you are lying..... we are all in total bewilderment as to how you don't know if you are pregnant.


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

right click onto the properties of the piccy you want, copy the piccy location then in a reply to this thread click the piccy symbol (itl highlight insert image) and paste the https..... in the little box that pops up.


----------



## Uvlollypop

right i have just read this whole thread and im slightly confused as is everyone else! 

*If you go to a clinic and have a test that comes back unclear they WILL ask you to come back in a week or so to be tested again. i know because i used to volunteer at a clinic.

*did you have any miscarriage symptoms?

*you shouldn't just assume that you are pregnant, its unhealthy for you and your boyfriend, its extra stress that can easily be sorted out

*when was your last period?


----------



## leeanne

You may be young and unaware, but I've been confused from day 1 of your thread and so have many others.

You have had no positive pregnancy tests, yet have come on here with the actions of one that is for sure pregnant. Ironically, your due date isn't accurate. You say a week after your birthday but when I figure it out, it's November 16 and, amazing, it's on your birthday. Matter of fact you've been checked twice and once they gave no results and the second time the result was inconclusive. 

Perhaps you are confused and perhaps something is going wrong with you physically. Yet I would think if you are this far along, blood tests would have been done a long time ago to determine if you are or aren't pregnant yet you said you were too busy to get one done due to babysitting, etc. I would definitely think that when you went to the clinic they wouldn't have just smiled at you and said nothing, but would have given you the result. I hope to heck that throughout this thinking that you are pregnant, that you have practiced safe sex just in case you are not.


----------



## Sparky0207

Can I just ask if you used protection when you think you conceived? 

In one of your firsts posts on this thread you said you did but when you posted in the 'introduce yourself' section you said that you didnt. Just wondered


----------



## leedsforever

sam's mum said:


> 6 more?! :rofl:
> 
> I took one about 2 days after my period was due and got a clear line!

yep I didnt quite believe it lol :rofl:


----------



## leedsforever

even if you have mc.... correct me if im wrong but a simple pregnany test would still show postive for a while after as your body still is producing pregnancy hormones!!! Blood test wont show a mc would it??? :huh:


----------



## lily24

This is better than Eastenders 

She wants advice - she got it - didnt do anything with it - now she's on about marraige & miscarraige..

Sadley sounds like a little bit of attention seeking i think.... 

Whats next.......???


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

common get a pic up then lets see the bump?

&& you NEED TO GO TO THE DOCTORS TODAY AND GET A TEST!
the longer u dnt test the more were finding it hard to believe....

xx


----------



## lauren-kate

If I'm not mistaken.. if they think you could be quite far on into pregnancy and they're testing, they'll rush all the tests through so that they can find out quickly. I know that I found out a fair bit later (23 weeks although at first they thought 18 ), but I was told I probably was on the Friday, saw dr on the Monday where it was confirmed, mw on the Tuesday and had a scan on the Wednesday. This seems to be taking quite a long time for you.. x


----------



## mugzy

I'm going to assume that you are telling the truth about your situation and you're not making the entire thing up to get attention. Then my take (and I could be wrong) is that you really want to be pregnant and have left it this late to test in case you're not. The reason I think this, is that most 14 year old girls who are worried that they may be pregnant would be desperate for any sign that they weren't. A period would be the first one that they would jump on, they wouldn't just assume that it was early pregnancy bleeding. You've had a couple of periods, which yes *can* happen when you're pregnant but it's not the norm. The signs are all pointing towards you not being pregnant. See your doctor to find out what's going on with your body, and about getting yourself some birth control.

You really should speak to someone - your mum or teacher or some other adult that you trust. It's one thing when a teenager gets pregnant by accident, it's entirely another thing to go looking for it. You still have your whole life ahead of you and a good 25 fertile years. There's no rush, enjoy what's left of your own childhood before taking on the responsibility of someone elses. I really hope your life works out great :hugs:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Everytime I come back to this thread it gets more and more confusing. 

It seems a bit odd that not only did they not tell you results of your urine test but your blood tests were also inconclusive? Personally if I was a doctor/MW and a 14 year old girl cam to me saying she could be pregnant and could be quite a way through I'd make her a priority to ensure any kind of tests were done so I could have some results! If you're as far as you say you are doctors should be rushing to make sure you are/aren't anyway because you need to have medical care

TEST PLEASE! AND QUICKLY!!


----------



## Carlyanne15

Sorry i've missed this post until now and i havent a clue whats going on!
Firstly you will find that everyone is so supportive on here and will listen to everything you say however its made tricky when you dont actually give proper info.

Firstly - Take a TEST and go from there!


----------



## leeanne

I am going to be very blunt. If you think you are pregnant and this far along, is not the health of the baby that important to you? By the time I was 15 plus weeks, I had already had bloodwork done, visited my doctor 2-3 times and was weeks away from getting my first scan at 20 weeks.

By the time you are 20 weeks you should have a triple blood test done too. And in your area, you would have already had a dating scan at 12 weeks.

The most important thing in pregnancy is the health of your baby. Is this not important to you?

If pregnant, this isn't all about "you" anymore but the baby!

You have to understand that this is quite a confusing and unbelievable story and we've seen this time and again. If you are coming on here to seek attention with a fabricated story, than that is truly sad. Some part of me hopes you are not fabricating but a very confused young lady.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I agree Leeanne, by 15weeks I had already had a dating scan plus 3 others and had my bloods taken at 16weeks, putting off getting tested is not good for you or the baby due to complications arising, I'm not a mean girl, most of you know this but I am having trouble believing this whole thread as it goes from one thing to another. I'm not saying that this is a fabricated story and I truly hope that its not


----------



## Ragirl

Although some of this sounds kind of "off" to me, I will assume you are being truthful. I do know, if you only did a pee test at the clinic, it is possible for it to be "inconclusive." If they are going from your estimate of being 14 weeks (or whatever), but the pee test comes up very faint (when it should be strong), they may suspect you are no longer pregnant. Which is why they would want to do a blood test- to see if your levels are where they "should" be. If they aren't they will bring you back a few days later for another blood test to determine if your levels are going up (yes, you are pg) or down (you miscarried).


----------



## tinytoes

IF this is real...

why dont they just scan you?
No need to do a test if you're that far along - by 14 weeks you can clearly see baby as a baby on an ultrasound.


----------



## HAYS

OMG I just dont get it??

Are you pregnant or not?????????? Where abouts do you live? I dont understand why they cant just do a scan for you??


----------



## Happy

I can't believe how confusing this is.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Happy said:


> I can't believe how confusing this is.

You and every other member hun :(


----------



## clairebear

ok just read the whole thread and agree with evryone im very confused x


----------



## Sparky0207

To be honest, I hope this is a fabricated story because I really do not think this girl is in the slightest bit ready for a child.

Sorry to be blunt, just my thoughts.


----------



## nikky0907

Please....At 7 weeks pregnant I took 5 pregnancy test,all showed positive,went to the doctor,had blood,urine etc and ALL showed firm positive!

Honey,you are so way too young for all this.You are so confused yourself.

You're a child.Bluntly and honestly.

They don't just smile at you in the clinic.You come for results and you leave with results of some kind.
Thats it.They don't treat pregnancy so simply.If you were pregnant they tell you that!

I hope things work out for you.And I suggest you ask your mom to take you too a clininc since she kows you're sexually active and get you some birth control so this mess doesn't happen again...


----------



## HAYS

i totally agree sparky!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Please don't think that anybody is trying to be cruel to you hon, that is nobody's intention, we care about every member of this forum, new or old, pregnant or not pregnant, but if we get told different things and they don't add up then doubts are going to be in people's minds and they will express this. If you are pregnant you need to find out now not next week or next month when you get time off from babysitting, this is potentially a child who needs you to do the best by him/her. The kids you babysit for have parents of their own to look after them. If your not pregnant then use this as a wake up call, being a mother is not easy, I'm 24 and have a 16week old daughter and even I find it hard. Not every pregnancy goes smoothly as many on here will tell you, contraception is out there for a reason and not just to protect against pregnancy. Enjoy your childhood because once you have a baby, your life becomes devoted to that child, if this is a fabricated story then please just stop it as many do get upset about things like this.


----------



## jacky24

Sparky0207 said:


> To be honest, I hope this is a fabricated story because I really do not think this girl is in the slightest bit ready for a child.
> 
> Sorry to be blunt, just my thoughts.

I totally agree, i mean im a blonde and not even i would be so ignorant, than to wait for 14weeks before testing, OMG im like 3DPO and i want to test F&^$#*&^:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Uvlollypop

its all odd


----------



## TashaAndBump

leedsforever said:


> even if you have mc.... correct me if im wrong but a simple pregnany test would still show postive for a while after as your body still is producing pregnancy hormones!!! Blood test wont show a mc would it??? :huh:

Actually that's mistaken... When I had my miscarriage I wasn't even sure if I was pregnant - I went to hospital with very bad abdo pains and when I arrived they took a simple pregnancy test, which showed negative, but they weren't convinced for some reason and wanted to investigate further as my symptoms were so profound and the pain was so bad. They took a pee sample, which I had to wait for them to analyse in the lab - when they got the result back they did actually tell me it was 'inconclusive' in that there was HCG but it was too low... They later took a blood test and told me that the HCG was dropping, and that's how come (after several scans, internals and further blood tests...) they diagnosed me with a complete miscarriage :(

Just wanted to clear it up that she _could_ still be telling the truth but be confused and maybe not putting it across as best she could?

I wanna give her the benefit of the doubt. ... I just don't want to believe that this whole thing has been one big wind-up :(


----------



## Mervs Mum

Ok I'll probably get shot down in flames for this but I dont really care. :shrug:

I think this whole thing is a total crock of crap.

And if its not I pray to God you are not pregant. I have a daughter at home who is almost 14 and she is not mature enough to have a sexual relationship, let alone get engaged or married and certainly isn't mature enough to have a baby.

I was a young Mum at 19 and as much as I wouldnt be without my DD, I am now mature enough to see that I was too young and it was incredibly hard. I was married too and that dont make much difference either and guess what - I aint married to him now. 

I'm really sorry if I offend any of the amazing young mum's who are members here. When I talk girls on here I often dont even realise they are so young, as they are clearly mature and switched on young women - sorry honey but you do not fall into that catagory.


----------



## Uvlollypop

i think this thread is going to get out of hand soon


----------



## StirCrazy

Does anyone what a last say before this thread gets closed? I don't think this is doing anyone any good.

Closing in 1/2 hour unless you all object.


----------



## clairebear

StirCrazy said:


> Does anyone what a last say before this thread gets closed? I don't think this is doing anyone any good.
> 
> Closing in 1/2 hour unless you all object.

closing sounds like a good idea SC


----------



## LeaArr

StirCrazy said:


> Does anyone what a last say before this thread gets closed? I don't think this is doing anyone any good.
> 
> Closing in 1/2 hour unless you all object.

All I have to say is if she is pregnant, I wish her the best.


----------



## AppleBlossom

StirCrazy said:


> Does anyone what a last say before this thread gets closed? I don't think this is doing anyone any good.
> 
> Closing in 1/2 hour unless you all object.

Think this is probably for the best, it's getting a bit out of hand. I hope she isn't pregnant but if she is I wish her luck x


----------



## TashaAndBump

I'd like to wish her well, if she is telling the truth....

Good luck at your blood test, and I hope that you get the treatment you need (pregnant or otherwise).


----------



## nikky0907

Are you gonna ban her or just close the thread?


----------



## jacky24

thanks SC rather close this thread before some ladies get all :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: like myself. 
I personally feel shocked and devastaed about this thread as we all want to be mothers, or already are amazing mothers.

If it was my daughter, they would have locked me up by now for beating the 10 comandments into her. 

*my opinion only and talking with tears in my eyes*


----------



## Sparky0207

I dont know if its a good idea or not. IF she is telling the truth then I would love to hear how she gets on and if necessary try and be there to support her. But then if she does turn out to be a faker then all hell will break loose!!


----------



## HAYS

yep close it, im fecking annoyed at it to be honest!!


----------



## polo_princess

I think its a good idea to close it before it gets out of hand and this thread doesnt even seem to be going anywhere apart from in circles


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

All I want to say is if she is pregnant then good luck to her and I wish her all the best and if she isn't, then definately use this as a wake up call, I honestly don't think shes ready for a baby, enjoy her life, save some money and have a baby when she and her boyfriend are financially stable. If she is truly pregnant, I'm sure we will all try and support her as much as we can, and if this is all some big joke, I think it is best to lock the thread as the last thing we need is anther faker.


----------



## Wobbles

nikky0907 said:


> Are you gonna ban her or just close the thread?

Just closing thread

x


----------



## nikky0907

Ah,thanks...

I just want to say good luck if you're pregnant.
If you're not-take it as a second chance.

If you're lying-I hope you get the help you need in your life...


----------



## emmie

Did u plan to get pregnant or not?? defo do a test x


----------



## Sparky0207

Totally off topic but Wobbs, Caitlin is so cute! xx


----------



## Wobbles

:D Thanks x


----------

